# Dual 18650 Mech Mods



## Viper_SA (28/4/15)

Anyone have stock of dual 18650 mech box mods? 
Anyone running a special with batteries included?


----------



## JakesSA (28/4/15)

Not yet ..


----------



## BigAnt (28/4/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapeclub-h...rk-horse-mini-coming-soon.t11021/#post-215789


----------



## Sir Vape (28/4/15)

We have Cherry Bomber in black or silver. Mail us I'm sure we can work out a deal with batteries if your keen  hugo@sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/4/15)

Sir Vape said:


> We have Cherry Bomber in black or silver. Mail us I'm sure we can work out a deal with batteries if your keen  hugo@sirvape.co.za



Thanks, will mail you tomorrow. The silver one looks real good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

